#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Which Engineering is Best???

## roselina

Hello everyone,

I am new in this forum.
I want to do engineering and i am interested in "computer engineering" and "Mechanical engineering".
Please suggest me which is best for me.


...................

Top engineering college in India.





  Similar Threads: BSNL JTO Civil Engineering/ Electrical Engineering & Telecom Engineering 2009 Previous Year Solved Question Paper i need transportation engineering irrigation engineering estimating and costing geotechnical engineering books pdf for diploma can anybody please help me

----------


## abhish3k

Hey it depends on your intrest.If u love computers programmings and your maths is well you can take CSE it have a huge scope as well.You can get placement in FACEBOOK, GOOGLE etc.and if your physics is well then go for machanical.Best of luck.

----------


## suraj206

mechanical......... yr. :(rofl):

----------


## akhilts

What are scope and chance fornaval architecture and ship building btech
i have got a chance for it in CUSAT(Cochin University of Science And Technology,Kerala)

----------


## Harrym007

Mechanical is challenging as well as interesting. Computer also is interesting.

----------


## Niamh Allan

Well, Both mechanical and computer engineering are good fields. It depends on your interest, which field you would like to take up.

----------

